# Kohler M18 seized?



## 8990TRAC (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello,

can anybody offer me some advice with the Kohler M18 engine in my 1989/90 Westwood T1800?

I bought it a fortnight ago and, after mowing the lawn a couple of times, decided to do it a favour and change the oil and filter. I followed the instructions by filling the filter with oil before fitting it and then topped up the engine to the Full mark on dipstick.

I started turning it over on the starter and, after ten seconds it hadn't caught (nothing new there - it seems to take a good three or four attempts of ten seconds on the starter to start it...I'm hoping I'll get better with experience) so I gave it a break for the starter to cool down, then tried the starter again, but nothing - in fact, the fuse to the starter solenoid blew. I replaced the fuse and tried again, but the starter wouldn't turn at all - I tried putting the mower/tractor in gear and rocking it back and forth to see it the starter had jammed, but still no luck, so I assumed the starter had packed in.

I've now removed the starter and run it on my workbench and it turns over fine, so I can only imagine the engine has locked/jammed/seized. I've tried turning the starter gear by hand, but it won't move - I haven't tried taking the spark plugs out and seeing if that frees the engine up, yet...

The oil level is still just below full, so I don't think I've hydraulically locked it - it never fired, so I can't imagine it's seized. but I just don't know what's gone wrong! I've read somewhere about bleeding the new filter? It sounded like clutching at straws to me... any thoughts/advice/prognostications of doom would be welcome, please 

8990TRAC


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd remove the spark plugs and see if you have a hyd. lockup. Can't hurt!. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------

